# How to make a 'moving' picture smaller, so that it still moves



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

I want to make that picture to be my avatar or sig. When I go to www.shrinkpictures.com and make it 50x50 pixels, it stops moving...how do I make it move again?! :help:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

I can do that for you, but at 50X50 px it may be hard to make out what it is.

Give me a few minutes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Here ya go:


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

thank you!


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

it says it's too big...hmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Teresa S. said:


> it says it's too big...hmmmmm


 Probably too many kb.

Even if it's the right size pixel-wise, it might be "heavier" than the forum software allows.

I just checked and it's 34.7 kb. 

Not sure how much is allowed for avatars at this forum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

I just checked in my control panel. It says:

*Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 50 by 50 pixels or 19.5 KB (whichever is smaller).*

So 34.7 kb is definitely too big. Animated pics are always heavier than still pics.


----------

